# Beware The False Flag With Jussie Smollett........



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Keep your head “ above water “ and pay close attention to the REAL News, because the TRUTH is going to get twisted real fast.....!

He is the face of the DNC and his (        ) could be used to bail the “ Party “ out of the hole their in....

JMO........


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> Keep your head “ above water “ and pay close attention to the REAL News, because the TRUTH is going to get twisted real fast.....!
> 
> He is the face of the DNC and his (        ) could be used to bail the “ Party “ out of the hole their in....
> 
> JMO........


I thought AOC was the face of the DNC . . . or was it Omar, any ways . . . lol.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought AOC was the face of the DNC . . . or was it Omar, any ways . . . lol.



*Zip it and pay attention..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Zip it and pay attention..........*


So follow the bouncing ball? No thanks, that's your game.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 30, 2019)

*COMPLETELY INNOCENT!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *COMPLETELY INNOCENT!!!*


Totally exonerated.


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So follow the bouncing ball? No thanks, that's your game.



*Yoo Hooo....Oh Rodent !*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Totally exonerated = " a Smollett "  just


*Nope.....He's the egotistical self centered " Peregrine Pickle " that thinks he gamed*
*the CPD and the American public .....*
*Beware the " False Flag " involving Jussie " The Pickle " Smollett...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nope.....He's the egotistical self centered " Peregrine Pickle " that thinks he gamed*
> *the CPD and the American public .....*
> *Beware the " False Flag " involving Jussie " The Pickle " Smollett...*


Nobody gives a shit about some wannabe Larry Olivier and his lame publicity stunt . . . accept for some idiots who think there's some grand conspiracy, BOO! They're out to get you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nobody gives a shit about some wannabe Larry Olivier and his lame publicity stunt . . . accept for some idiots who think there's some grand conspiracy, BOO! They're out to get you!


It kind of a national story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It kind of a national story.


Why?


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nobody gives a shit about some wannabe Larry Olivier and his lame publicity stunt . . . *accept* for some idiots who think there's some grand conspiracy, BOO! They're out to get you!


*It’s “ except “.....and your an idiot.
Sen Kamala Harris and AG Kim Foxx are going down...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It’s “ except “.....and your an idiot.
> Sen Kamala Harris and AG Kim Foxx are going down...*


Accept the fact that "you're" a political clown ignoring obvious reality while promoting an idyllic, unicorn vision of that to which you attempt to attach yourself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Accept the fact that "you're" a political clown ignoring obvious reality while promoting an idyllic, unicorn vision of that to which you attempt to attach yourself.


Little early for your "ridiculous bullshit."


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Little early for your "ridiculous bullshit."


Define “early”, since you post at all hours of the day and night?


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Define “early”, since you post at all hours of the day and night?



*Disgusting......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Accept the fact that "you're" a political clown ignoring obvious reality while promoting an idyllic, unicorn vision of that to which you attempt to attach yourself.


*Plain Stupid........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Define “early”, since you post at all hours of the day and night?


Stalker.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Define “early”, since you post at all hours of the day and night?


*Look at YOUR avatar.....Pervert.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look at YOUR avatar.....Pervert.*


What’s an avatar?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Watching 60 Minutes talk to mass murder survivors about getting threats from nutters like nono. Seems they ALL get threatened over what the nono/lil Joe nutters say are false flag incidents calling the survivors "crisis actors" and many times threatening their lives. I find nutters more disgusting every minute and these are the people trying to gain more power, everyday.


----------



## Fact (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watching 60 Minutes talk to mass murder survivors about getting threats from nutters like nono. Seems they ALL get threatened over what the nono/lil Joe nutters say are false flag incidents calling the survivors "crisis actors" and many times threatening their lives. I find nutters more disgusting every minute and these are the people trying to gain more power, everyday.


60 minutes is the biggest liberal rag


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> 60 minutes is the biggest liberal rag


All those smart people scare you, little snowflake?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> 60 minutes is the biggest liberal rag


So you are good with Sandy Hook parents being threatened with death threats?


----------



## Fact (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watching 60 Minutes talk to mass murder survivors about getting threats from nutters like nono. Seems they ALL get threatened over what the nono/lil Joe nutters say are false flag incidents calling the survivors "crisis actors" and many times threatening their lives. I find nutters more disgusting every minute and these are the people trying to gain more power, everyday.





Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with Sandy Hook parents being threatened with death threats?


There is a difference between reporting the news and sensationalizing it by acting like Jones is a well respected party leader.  There are nut jobs on both sides of the political spectrum that are not representative of either side.  So stop pushing a false agenda.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> There is a difference between reporting the news and sensationalizing it by acting like Jones is a well respected party leader.  There are nut jobs on both sides of the political spectrum that are not representative of either side.  So stop pushing a false agenda.


Jones is an influential player in what the Republican Party has become and is increasingly becoming.

Are you suggesting the death threats are a "false agenda"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are good with Sandy Hook parents being threatened with death threats?


Why do you keep saying stupid shit like this?
Jones is the Obama of the right.
Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watching 60 Minutes talk to mass murder survivors about getting threats from nutters like nono. Seems they ALL get threatened over what the nono/lil Joe nutters say are false flag incidents calling the survivors "crisis actors" and many times threatening their lives. I find nutters more disgusting every minute and these are the people trying to gain more power, everyday.


Why are you lying?
How did you get here?
We were talking about Smollett.

Fake News.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> There is a difference between reporting the news and sensationalizing it by acting like Jones is a well respected party leader.  There are nut jobs on both sides of the political spectrum that are not representative of either side.  So stop pushing a false agenda.


You seem to think that the libtards here are advancing a political agenda, when the vast majority (3 of 4?) are actually just goofing on the nutters, the vast majority (5 of 6?) of which seem hell bent on advancing the Fox News, Redstate, Rush, Alex Jones et al agenda.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You seem to think that the libtards here are advancing a political agenda, when the vast majority (3 of 4?) are actually just goofing on the nutters, the vast majority (5 of 6?) of which seem hell bent on advancing the Fox News, Redstate, Rush, Alex Jones et al agenda.


Yeah, no.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watching 60 Minutes talk to mass murder survivors about getting threats from nutters like nono. Seems they ALL get threatened over what the nono/lil Joe nutters say are false flag incidents calling the survivors "crisis actors" and many times threatening their lives. I find nutters more disgusting every minute and these are the people trying to gain more power, everyday.



*Awwww.....I live in your head rent free...!*



*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Jones is an influential player in what the Republican Party has become and is increasingly becoming.
> 
> Are you suggesting the death threats are a "false agenda"?


No, he is suggesting you are one dumb fuck.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You seem to think that the libtards here are advancing a political agenda, when the vast majority (3 of 4?) are actually just goofing on the nutters, the vast majority (5 of 6?) of which seem hell bent on advancing the Fox News, Redstate, Rush, Alex Jones et al agenda.









*Open Water Fishing ....!*

*




*

*Bob Pond Fishing......*


*Wazzzz up " Bob Pond !*


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Jones is an influential player in what the Republican Party has become and is increasingly becoming.
> 
> Are you suggesting the death threats are a "false agenda"?


Hey loser joe - why do you think this is "funny"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Hey loser joe - why do you think this is "funny"?


He thinks death threats to parents whose children were massacred at Sandy Hook is "funny" as well.


----------



## espola (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He thinks death threats to parents whose children were massacred at Sandy Hook is "funny" as well.


How many of them are minorities or immigrants?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Fact said:


> There is a difference between reporting the news and sensationalizing it by acting like Jones is a well respected party leader.  There are nut jobs on both sides of the political spectrum that are not representative of either side.  So stop pushing a false agenda.


Are you ignorant or is it self-afflicted?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2016/11/14/alex-jones-trump-called-say-thanks-support-appear-show-soon/93805246/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Hey loser joe - why do you think this is "funny"?


Because you are one dumb fuck.
How many times do I have to say it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

espola said:


> How many of them are minorities or immigrants?


Who cares?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because you are one dumb fuck.
> How many times do I have to say it?


Better thought to be a dumb fuck by you than to be a known as a scumbag like you. You aren't just anti-American you are against common human decency.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Better thought to be a dumb fuck by you than to be a known as a scumbag like you. You aren't just anti-American you are against common human decency.


At least that's what you say, just like collusion, tell a lie enough times and dumb fucks like you and espola will believe it.
Isn't that in rules for radicals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least that's what you say, just like collusion, tell a lie enough times and dumb fucks like you and espola will believe it.
> Isn't that in rules for radicals?


How many parents, relatives or survivors have you personally yelled at or threatened?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ignorant or is it self-afflicted?
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/onpolitics/2016/11/14/alex-jones-trump-called-say-thanks-support-appear-show-soon/93805246/



*A BIG " Thank You " for working sooooo hard at proving that my comments about you are correct !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many parents, relatives or survivors have you personally yelled at or threatened?



*Just reinforce my premise about you....go on !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Just reinforce my premise about you....go on !*


How many survivors have you threatened? Or are you a slacker nutter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many parents, relatives or survivors have you personally yelled at or threatened?


I've lost count.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I've lost count.


If you wish to continue to judge groups of people by their worst elements you will be judged accordingly.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you wish to continue to judge groups of people by their worst elements you will be judged accordingly.



*Is that an 12 “ crate you’re wobbling on or 10 “.....be glad you won’t
 fall to far with the idiocy your standing on.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

*




*

*Nah.....he's not a Radical from a Radical Family that has Radical " Roots " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, who do you think you are talking to? No one cares about that idiot. He is nothing yet you feel he has some secret powers . . . but then again you too are nothing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, who do you think you are talking to? No one cares about that idiot. He is nothing yet you feel he has some secret powers . . . but then again you too are nothing.


You are a bit emotional.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, who do you think you are talking to? No one cares about that idiot. He is nothing yet you feel he has some secret powers . . . but then again you too are nothing.


*Easy....Easy....Easy.....so Easy.*

*Rodent....open your eyes....stop listening to Democratic cries.*


----------

